# Manel's Lowryder #2 Grow



## manels1111 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well just getting going on my second grow.  My first one is winding down.  I ordered 15 seeds from Dr. Chronic on a friday and got them the very following monday to cali.  This grow after seeing Richyb's success with lr2 I decided to give it a shot.

For this grow I'm going to use a 600w hps in a basement/cellar type grow. Right now I have the seedling under two 18w CFL, 1400 total lumen, 6500kelvin.  This should last me a week or so and I'll throw the 600w on them.  

As my last grow I started seeds right into rapid rooters.  No paper towel or anything like.  All 15 of my seeds have cracked and about 13 have popped their covering.  With rapid rooters and dr. chronic I'm 25 for 25 so far on my germination rate.

Here are the beginnings of what I hope is a nice grow.


----------



## Dankerz (Sep 20, 2008)

keep us updated


----------



## manels1111 (Sep 21, 2008)

Day 3 and I transplanted from the rapid rooters into there containers they will be in until I sex them in a couple weeks.

These things have like big tap roots already.  Well at least compared to my last grow when I transplanted after a few days they had roots just starting to come out all the side of the rooter.  

On low ryder #2 after 3 days in rapid rooter and I lifted up tray most had at least 1 inch tap root sticking out the bottom.  I just thought that was interesting.

Anyhow a few pictures of the basement setup and them under the 600w.


----------



## manels1111 (Sep 26, 2008)

Still just watering normal ph'd water no nutes yet.  Will start fox farm big bloom and a little grow big next week.  The after about a week switch to big bloom and tiger bloom.

Couple of leaves very edges are curling up light heat stress but the temp there never gets above 85 degrees.  I raised the light another 6 inches.  My 600w hps is about 18 inches above these girls.


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 26, 2008)

lookin good so far


----------



## JBonez (Sep 26, 2008)

nice bro, check my siggy we are about the same in veg, keep it up, gonna be following this one closely.


----------



## manels1111 (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking good so far. Just watered with Fox Farm big bloom 1/4 strength for the first time.  Will feed big bloom 1/2 strength and tiger bloom 1/4 strength this very next watering.  Then regular water and then move to full big bloom(not much risk of burn) and 1/2 strength tiger bloom.  Regular water and then full strength both.  Should put me well into 25 days plus at the point working with full bloom schedule Fox Farm Nutes.  

No bug signs yet which is good.  I had a pretty bad thrip and late in flower might problem but I have sinced moved locations to the basement.  I hoping the natural mugginess of a basement will keep mites away.  Well I think anyway. Mites don't like humidity?


----------



## manels1111 (Sep 30, 2008)

Oops here is the pick.  Also I mis labled my previous post those are 7 days old seeds popped on Sep 19th.


----------



## Dankerz (Sep 30, 2008)

looking like your on your way..looking great so far..keep us updated!


----------



## JBonez (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah man, i see what your talking about with that little gal on the left, your right tho, a very minor, easily fixable thing! g/l so far man looking awesome!


----------



## manels1111 (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't know if its a phenotype or genotype not sure on the language but look at the plant smack dab in the middle with huge single leaves compared to some of the others.   Is that a phenotype or genotype.  These are all doc lowryder #2 all planted at same time same way.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 2, 2008)

Lots of new growth.  I watered today with about 1/4 grow big veg nute.  Wanted to get at least a little shot of nitrogen before using all bloom nutes. I'm seeing what I'm pretty sure are the beginnings of males on two plants now.  I definantly have to genotypes.  One real compact big leaves tight internode growth and one more stretched taller.  One of the males is on a short one and one of the males is on the taller ones so that doesn't seem to be an indicator.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 2, 2008)

manels1111 said:
			
		

> Lots of new growth.  I watered today with about 1/4 grow big veg nute.  Wanted to get at least a little shot of nitrogen before using all bloom nutes. I'm seeing what I'm pretty sure are the beginnings of males on two plants now.  I definantly have to genotypes.  One real compact big leaves tight internode growth and one more stretched taller.  One of the males is on a short one and one of the males is on the taller ones so that doesn't seem to be an indicator.



mine are a couple of days older, how can you see males already? is it the lowrider strain? do autoflowers show early i assume?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 2, 2008)

everything is looking good there, mang... good luck on yer grow :aok:


----------



## daf (Oct 2, 2008)

what set up are you using what lights and the size


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah lowryder's basically skip the veg state they go straight from seedling into flower.  Check out Richyb's grown.  I'm using a 600w HPS using fox farm ocean forest soil.  Using fox farm nutes. 

If your growing non auto you will have to wait until you switch the plants to 12/12 to see sex.  Auto flower develop sex not matter what light cycle around 3 weeks of age.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm trying to decide which male plant I want to use for polination.  Should I use a short internode spaced male or a more stretched one.  Normally I would have picked the short internode spacing male but being lowryder I'm a bit worried about midgets if that makes sense?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 4, 2008)

manels1111 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to decide which male plant I want to use for polination.  Should I use a short internode spaced male or a more stretched one.  Normally I would have picked the short internode spacing male but being lowryder I'm a bit worried about midgets if that makes sense?



I use the tallest ones.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 4, 2008)

Day 15.  I decided to transplant some of the females showing and remove the males.  I kept my best to males and moved them out of the basement.  Growing them under those 2 CFL I had during seedling.  When the time comes I'm just going to polinate an entire female. 

Thought I would post the root ball of one I was transplanting.  After just 15 days its starting to get roots circling the bottom of the pot.

Pic 1 and 2 of them before transplant.
Pic 3 is the root ball
Pic 4 is them back together minus the males.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 7, 2008)

Well looks like out of 15 Dr. Chronic Seeds 2 didn't make sprout.  3 males and 10 females.  I saved 2 males witch are growing lots of nards as we speak in an upstairs room.  My ten femals have been transplanted.  I just finished watering all of them with 1/2 strength Fox Farm Tiger Bloom, 1/2 strength Big Bloom, and 1/2 strength Cha Ching.


Pic 1-2 of the girls
Pic 3-4 of the boys I'm using for pollen


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 7, 2008)

Here is the schedule of feeding I'm going to use


October 7th Day 18  1/2 Tiger   1/2 Big Bloom   1/2 Open Sesame       
Next Watering         Water   
Following Watering   3/4 Tiger   3/4 Big Bloom   3/4 Open Sesame       
Then                     Water
Then                     Full Big Bloom   Full Open Sesame       
Then                     Water   
Then                     Full Tiger Full Big Bloom Full Beastie Bloomz       
Then                     Water   
Then                     Full Tiger   Full Big Bloom   Full Beastie Bloomz       
Then                     Water   
Then                     Full Tiger   Full Big Bloom   Full Cha Ching       
Then                     Water   
Then                     Full Tiger   Full Big Bloom   Full Cha Ching       
Then                     Water   
Then                     Full Tiger   Full Big Bloom   Full Cha Ching       
Then                     Flush and Water and Blackstrap Molasses


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 7, 2008)

Lol Today I watered with Cha Ching instead of open sesame.  Ohh well I'm sure it won't do any damage just a noobie mistake. I hope anyway.


----------



## daf (Oct 7, 2008)

looking great, im gonna be doing my af soon


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ohh by the way I switched them to a 1000w hps.  I finally got a light meter and was very surprised by my readings.  My 600w was was putting out around 2000 lumens on the outside plants to about 3000 lumens on the inside plants.  So I switched to the 1000w a couple days ago.  I'm now getting about 3500 lumens in the inside plants and 3000 on the outside plants.

I'm not air conditioning cooling my light so I have to keep it about 2 feet off the plants.  I am pooling air from the basement which is roughly 80 degrees and temps are running around 84 now in my actual grow area.


----------



## daf (Oct 7, 2008)

nice setup dude


----------



## JBonez (Oct 7, 2008)

looking good bro, i would post pics of mine, but uh, i havent watered in about 4 days, and they are a little droopy, just ph'd some tapwater and will be watering here in a few once the water gets up to temp. oops! these things get thirstier by the day!


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 10, 2008)

Today I watered with regular water.  Everything is looking ok.  I really like 1 of the females.   She is already shooting out branches and budding up.  She is sturdy and one of my taller girls and by far the most advanced.  I'm almost wanting to seed her up.  I am little bugged by a few things though.  The humidity in my basement was below 20% it wouldn't even show up on the meter until I watered them and must have been some moisture in the air after I did.  Is that really bad?

Also I'm getting some weird deformed growth here and there on some of these girls.  I'm hoping its just a lowryder trait.

Lastly can you guys check out my male pick and see if those balls are open enough to gather pollen.  This is new territory for me.

*Pic 1 bent/deformed growth
Pic 2 Pollen sacks are the ready?
Pic 3-5 The girls
*


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 11, 2008)

Just thought I would snap some photo's this morning while they were under regular lighting.


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Oct 11, 2008)

Those look awesome man! I'm envious of the 1000w u got goin', I bet they love that. I grew a LR2 and while it wasn't very big at all, it tasted awesome and gave me a very nice body stone. I think you'll like


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 11, 2008)

I finally got my perscription today making me legal on my grow yay for cali.    Doc said make sure not to smoke at national forestes or near federal court houses.


----------



## daf (Oct 12, 2008)

congrats, now u can party


----------



## JBonez (Oct 12, 2008)

yo mannels, lookin good man, congrats on being legal, must be very nice.

heres mine


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 14, 2008)

Just a picture of one I pulled out.  I think I'm getting a little nute burn from my watering with 1/2 nutes.  I think I'm going to water with plain water again. This next watering which is probably today.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 16, 2008)

Most are really starting to put out some pistols now.  One plant is quite a bit ahead then the others as far as bud development anyways.  

Just a few pics

Pic 1 the farthest one along
Pic 2-3 out in normal light
Pic 4 the 2.5ft stretched males
Pic 5 back under the hps


----------



## JBonez (Oct 16, 2008)

looking killer man, i think they are way taller than mine, but im in the process of lst'ing them right now, and i think im going to end up with alot of budsites. In regards to the nutes, i have been upping the doses from half strength to almost full strength, they take it really well for some reason. Im using PB Pro, stuff seems to be working, just cant wait to setup my dwc.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah my first grow snowwhite could handle nutes very well.  These lowryders don't seem to need alot.  I'm going to try again with 1/2 nutes next watering and see how it goes.  I think my plants are probably taller because they are well into flower and you get some streching in flower.  Once you go 12/12 with your you will see them stretch pretty good at first.  I think mine are starting to slow up now on the stretch though.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 17, 2008)

No no I'm running 18/6 on my girls since the beginning.  I've been following jbonez grow and he is on regular veg to 12/12 flower cycle.  I was commenting more on his grow. 

I've really enjoyed this grow so far.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 17, 2008)

Great job, grow looks great. 
Ya auto's get nute burn really easily, i burnt the crap out of my Diesel Ryders lol.  I am going Auto ak47 next grow. Should be within the next week or so as i pull the Diesels.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks dangreen.  Lesson learned.  I plan on growing this strain for awhile so I'm taking detailed watering/nute schedule see what I can do after a few grows with this strain.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 19, 2008)

Here are a few photo's from day 30.  I just watered with half strength again.  Hopefully they can handle it.

I'm about to pick a female to make me seeds just not sure which one yet.


----------



## daf (Oct 19, 2008)

the girls r looking great, i got my auto ak  and lrd2 seeds yesterday


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 19, 2008)

No problem ask all the questions you like about anything.  I'm all for helping out.  I'm way more patient this grow but I'm still pretty impatient.   Yeah some of my pots dry out a little bit sooner then other but as soon as I notice one pot about ready for watering I let the it go one more day just to make sure they are all good and dry.  Better to dry a couple out a little then over water imo.

I'm day 30 my tallest plants are 25" tall and my smallest are about 18".  They are under a 1000w hps about 2 to 2.5 feet above them.

Man i would really like to see some pics of your grow to bad.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 19, 2008)

My plants are in 2.5 gallon pots.  The pots are more wide then tall.  I think they are 10 inches accross and like 8 inches deep.  I figured the volume around 2.5gal.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 20, 2008)

Funny stuff lol. Same join, same strain, breeder, within a week of each other.

Yeah to be honest I think my ryders are a little stretched but I don't know how its possible with a 1000w hps on them pretty much start to finish.  They really didn't stretch at all till they started flowering well which was about 3 weeks in.  I guess I will just see how they fill out in the next 8 days or so.  I think though they have stopped stretching the last 5 days or so.  Look the same height to me.

I look forward to your pics.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 20, 2008)

manels1111 said:
			
		

> Here are a few photo's from day 30.  I just watered with half strength again.  Hopefully they can handle it.
> 
> I'm about to pick a female to make me seeds just not sure which one yet.



I've been working up to full strength nutes on my Auto White Russians without any ill effects.I just gave my 8 week olds a full dose before starting to flush next week.We'll see how they do.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 20, 2008)

> do you adjust the distance between your light and the tops of your plants ?.
> I would assume there's a difference in heat from my 400w to your 600w and 1000w lights.



Yeah i try to keep it about 2.5 feet from the tops of my plants.


----------



## insomniace (Oct 22, 2008)

Awesome Grow! I will be keeping a close eye on this one. I have some Lowryder #2s growing right now. It is my second grow ever.  We are using the same soil and nutrients and you are a little  ahead of me.  It is day 12 for mine. Hopefully, I can get some pics up soon.  Take care and happy growing!


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Oct 22, 2008)

nice dude!


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 23, 2008)

Its going pretty good my girl thats farthest along I noticed some trichrome production kicking in.  Its kind of amazing to me how much farther along this one is.  I'm going to water and take some pics tomorrow.  Some of my plants have not stopped growing up.  The tallest is now 29" and smallest is still 18"  I think.

Look forward to some pics.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 23, 2008)

Here are the updates.  Its crazy how much further this one is along.  Its about 20 inches tall and has pretty much stopped growing.  It was my tallest plant for awhile but the rest are starting to pass it by, but it is packing on the bud development as you'll see in the pics.

I watered with regular water today.  I think I might have a slight N defeciency not sure on a couple plants will be playing it by ear.

1-3 are of the same plant
4-5 are the girls in normal lighting
6 hps lighting


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Oct 23, 2008)

Very VERY cool. If I had a basement, we would have IDENTICAL setups and grows going (for all practicality).


----------



## daf (Oct 23, 2008)

yo manells theyre looking awesome , keep up the good work


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*Nice grow man! I'm smokin some bud that has some Lowryder #2 in it right now for ya  It's NICE!*


----------



## JBonez (Oct 23, 2008)

ok manels, so you and me both started the same day basically and youve got buds! Now i know that your growing an auto strain, but i must say that im jealous! I have to wait another month for my ww to catch up to my five girls now so i can flower them all at the same time! But they will be huge when i do finally flower them, and then they will get even bigger!


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks guys for the support.  I'm so glad I moved down to the basement.  No more cooling issues.  The basement with no heating or cooling keeps temps between 65 and 75 degrees when outside temps range from 40 to 85 night and day.  Save's on my electricity bill big time.

I'm very very happy so far with how this grow is going. I can't wait to see them in a couple weeks.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 23, 2008)

Patience is a virtue Jbonez and you have it.  My first grow had some indica based Snow White and sativa based Super silver haze.  I would check my plants at least 5 times a day every day for 4 months.  I dang near went crazy.  These auto strains really help with that.  However I can see myself after a few of these grows getting back into some normal strains.  

If I was going to give advice to a newbie grower(not Jbonez but I mean noob noob growers like I was) I would say grow an auto strain get a couple of those under your belt so you wear out some of that crazy enthusasim.  Then get into your normal strains after you have developed some patience.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*Patience IS a virtue, and I can tell SOMEONE is going to have a nice harvest because of it. :hubba:*


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nope I don't think so.  Just click the manage attachments.  You have to scroll down a little to see it.  Just make sure the photos are over 800px by 800px.  You can resize them in microsoft paint or online just google search for picture resize.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 24, 2008)

Was smelling my girl that farthest along and I have to say it smells very fruity.  Alot like my snowwhite.  Kinda mint fruit like a fruit flavored mentos.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 25, 2008)

Small update.  I was taking pictures of what I think is N deficiency for help in the indoor section.  If so I might need a small watering of N to some of my bigger plants.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow manel your ladies (and fellas) look great! LR2 is a great strain, do you have different phenos?

albundy4tds, thats lovely but i'd suggest if u wanna show off your plants then start a grow journal of your own and not hijack someone else's


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for stopping in Thorn.  Albundy is cool I asked him to post the pics.  Yeah I definantly have some phenotypes.  It seems like I have three phenotypes that I can tell.  I have 1 plant that is pushing 3' tall already at day 36.  All my other plants are between 18 to 24inches roughly.  My next pheno is like the rest but appears to be about two weeks ahead for some reaosn lol.  They all started at the sametime.  The last pheno is what all the rest of the plants are.

I'm really liking this strain though.  I'm looking at the buds and with roundly 34 more days to go there is going to be some fat nugs on them.

Albundy how old are those plants there?


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm noticing some seeds pockets on the girls I pollinated so that is a great sign.  I was a tad bit worried but all looks well.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 26, 2008)

Looking great albundy.  I hope mine fill out that good.  How munch longer you think you have left.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 26, 2008)

Cool do mine look about as filled out as yours at day 36?


----------



## Icex420 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is a very informative grow. Love it. Good luck.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks manel, and oops sorry albundy just with only 11 posts looked like you were a newby hijacker lol

I had 2/3 phenos with my LR2. some had practically no smell at all, a few were REALLY pungent smelling like skunky/sweaty but were the most potent by far :hubba: and had a few that smelt fruity 



			
				albundy4tds said:
			
		

> OUCH, I just pulled a Thorn out of my side. ROTFL.



thats not funny man, so i make a mistake, is there really any need for that? at least let me apologise first. NOT cool!


----------



## JBonez (Oct 27, 2008)

Gentlemen, buck up, we are all cool here, shake hands and smoke one!


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 27, 2008)

The generall smell in the entire room is skunky.  The one thats farther along though has a fruity smell.  Thats really the only one I have smelt in detail.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2008)

albundy4tds said:
			
		

> actually it is funny, considering the circumstance. I could easily have taken a different ATTITUDE towards the false accusation, but I did not go down that road, did I ?. please tell me your sense of humor has not gone up in smoke.:holysheep:



Will you please stop! I don't like people taking the mickey outta my name thats all. And my sense of humour is perfectly in tact. Show some respect dude!

Manel true its hard to tell the different smells you get off them when they all together. Glad you got some fruity ones too though! They weren't quite as strong but sure did taste good!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey guys, this is a journal.  Lets stop with the insults and get back to what we love most.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks mom 

Your avatar is real creepy hehe


----------



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2008)

not even gonna read that, can a mod please get rid of this dude, he obviously has a problem. I have apologised for my mistake, but he keeps going on and on and on.

So sorry about this manel!


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I watered today with full strength nutes Tiger bloom, Big bloom, and Beastie bloomz for the first time.

Everything is looking pretty good.  I've switched my lighting around a tad I'm now using a 600w and 440w hps to better cover my 4x4 area.  Also my friend wanted his 1000w back as he is starting flower.  I actually think it will work out better anyhow.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 27, 2008)

I wish my LR2's end up as good a yours. Thats crazy how tall your males got tho wow!


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just hope mine fill out at least half as good as Richyb's and I will be stoked.  I hope they aren't just stretched.  I guess we'll see.  Growth has pretty much stopped now though, I think anyways.  They are all starting to fill out a little now.

Those males were stretching like crazy lol. But they were under two 17w cfl lights so not a lot of light.  In fact I pinched the tops off so they would stop growing up every day I had to keep lifting those cfl's.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yea my setup is based off of Richyb's. Yea im hoping for atleast an oz. per plant and ill be happy. Good luck with the breeding too


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well I'm very discouraged at this point.  My tallest plant about 3' tall and one of the ones I pollinated isn't looking so good as well as two other plants are kind following down the same path.  I posted in the indoor growing section for help.  However the good news I guess is 7 of my girls look really good.  I just flushed the entire group with clearex in hopes to help with the problem 3 and keep the other 7 from following suit.

Here's the pics.

1-4 are of a couple of the good girls
5 is a group shot you can see the tall girl with problems


----------



## insomniace (Oct 31, 2008)

Looking good. Here is a question for ya'll. I am planning on making some seeds too with my lr2s. I have 2 males, one with more pointed leaves and one with fatter leaves. Which male do I use for pollen?  I have a short female that probably won't produce much bud, is this a good one to sacrifice for seeds?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 1, 2008)

sorry to hear of your problems, but yes I agree the majority look mighty fine! I think your doing a FAB job with these!


----------



## manels1111 (Nov 1, 2008)

I would use the tallest male. 

Thanks Thorn.  I'm away for a couple days so I figure when I get back the trouble three are going to looking better or be pretty bad.  Pretty much at a loss with what is bothering them.  It looks like a ph problem or something but I us a ph meter.


----------



## manels1111 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here we are day 47.  The flush doesn't seem to have done anything.  All the plants are slowly turning yellow.  I just finished watering with full fox farm  big bloom, tiger bloom, Cha Ching.  Getting close probably 20 more days I'd say.  I hope they make it.  They are all starting to get yellow.  The one that was sick first has some of the fan leaves dying.  I didn't think there had been much growth in bud development but looking at the past pictures they are still putting on some weight.  I guess we will see.

Here is the pics.  All the plants have stopped stretching and my smallest is about 25 inches and tallest is about 34 inches.


----------



## st00ner (Nov 5, 2008)

manels1111 said:
			
		

> Here we are day 47.  The flush doesn't seem to have done anything.  All the plants are slowly turning yellow.  I just finished watering with full fox farm  big bloom, tiger bloom, Cha Ching.  Getting close probably 20 more days I'd say.  I hope they make it.  They are all starting to get yellow.  The one that was sick first has some of the fan leaves dying.  I didn't think there had been much growth in bud development but looking at the past pictures they are still putting on some weight.  I guess we will see.
> 
> Here is the pics.  All the plants have stopped stretching and my smallest is about 25 inches and tallest is about 34 inches.



Hmmm... I wonder if nute burn is your problem? I would lay off the full strength nutes for a bit....


----------



## manels1111 (Nov 5, 2008)

Its not splotchy and the tips aren't like starting first its like the whole leave turns uniformly yellow and for sometime then slowly dies off.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 6, 2008)

LR2 doesn't need many nutrients from my experience but who knows, maybe they're just letting their fan leaves go and putting all their energy into them buds and trichs  They still look great to me, other than the yellowing.

How old are they exactly? day 47, nearly 7 weeks. Keep an eye on them, some may start to be ready over the next week. Some may not be ready for another 3 or so weeks. Are you gonna do a staggered harvest so you have plants harvested at different ages so you can test all differing smokes?


----------



## manels1111 (Nov 6, 2008)

Day 48 today.  My plant that has been further along then the rest that smells fruity, I think I'm going to cut down next weekend.  Its pretty much all cloudy with a couple starting to turn amber here and there.  I'm going to let the rest fill out some more try to take them two maybe 3 more weeks.  

Here is a picture of the one I'm going to cut next weekend.  I smoked a small bud off this same plant that I  picked off last week.  Very nice smoke.  It was fruity with a hint of mint kind of.  Pretty smooth and thats without a flush yet.  It was premature so it wasn't knock you on your *** but I got a nice uplifting high. 

The smell of the 10 plants is getting crazy strong though.  The smell is somehow coming up through the floor of the house can smell it pretty strong in the house and outside.  I don't use any kind of carbon filter or anything.  I am legal here but its not something you really want anyone to know about of course come jack your stuff or it would still be crappy if the cops came out.  Luckly I don't have any neighbors near me but they do come check the meter for electricity at the very end of the month which will be right about harvest time.


----------



## manels1111 (Nov 10, 2008)

Day 52 about 18 more days to go.  I finished watering with regular water today.  I think I found out what my problem was by the way well at least partly.  It was magnesium.  I've been foliar feeding some epsom salt mixed with water and have pretty much stopped the yellowing in its tracks.  

I still think they are lacking some Nitrogen though as the buds just don't seem to be swelling much or maybe its just me.  Or it could be I have to many big plants for the amount of light I have and the lower branches aren't getting good light.

Anyways here are some picks.

Pic 1 is a picture of the small non swelling buds I'm seeing on lower branches
Pic 2-3 solo's
Rest of pics group shots.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks then


----------



## JBonez (Nov 11, 2008)

lookin good man, my update is soon to follow friend!


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

yo manels, click my sig and go to the bottom, got a treat for ya brotha!


----------



## manels1111 (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I took down three.  Some of the ten just weren't getting enough light anymore.  Mostly cloudy trichs anyway.  Going to let the rest go till about 70% amber. Probably 3 weeks.

Here are the pics.

Pic 1 is a bud shot
Pic 2 is the of the three colas
Pic 3 is of the three colas
Pic 4 is the rest of the bud

All hanging in a dark nice cool cellar.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 13, 2008)

hell ya man looks chronic.


----------



## manels1111 (Nov 17, 2008)

Well I got 2.5 oz dry off the first three lowryders I picked.  High is pretty dang strong for being mostly cloudy trichs.  A little bit couch lock very nice after taste though.  

The buds are little bit airy but I think it was to many plants under my lightage.  Next grow I plan to have maybe 5 plants instead of 10 under the same amount of light.  I didn't think I would get 10 females out 15 and overall bud size was impacted especially since they all grew over 2 feet which I also didn't expect.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice! so is that your total yield?


----------



## manels1111 (Nov 18, 2008)

Naa I still have 7 more plants going that I'm going to pick in about 10 days.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice, got a month and 3 weeks before my harvest, should be big, who knows!


----------



## manels1111 (Nov 20, 2008)

Day 63 just finished watering.  Going to harvest this sunday.  50% amber roughly I think.  The buds really haven't swelled a whole lot but they sure are crystally.  I think either my yellowing cause it or not enough light but I don't quite see how that is possible unless my bulbs are weak.

Anyhow here are some pics.


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 20, 2008)

:watchplant:


----------



## manels1111 (Nov 25, 2008)

Day 68 little update.  I decided not to harvest as the plants are really starting to fill out.  They are also turning purple a little.  I don't know if its actual purple or turning purple because of lack of nutrient but it looks cool.

I chopped a plant 4 days at 62 days old.  Its pretty much dry maybe a couple grams worth of weight wet. Looks like I'm going to get 30grams off it.

I've also started picking the brown seeds off my polinated plant.  So far 25 and looks like I have about 25 more seeds still cooking, while the main cola is all seedless.  I will try to post some pics of the dryed but.


----------



## manels1111 (Nov 26, 2008)

Here are the pics going to take 3 or 4 this weekend and take the rest next weekend.

Take a look at the redish/purp lol.

Can anyone postitively identify the defieceny as well?  Is that actually mag or n or?


----------



## daf (Nov 26, 2008)

yo manells i got a lr at 2 1/2 weeks but jst wanted 2 know if when they r females do they have any sacks at that age or r they just males


----------



## JBonez (Nov 26, 2008)

keep us posted, ive got some budporn myself, but i gotta take pics first.


----------



## manels1111 (Nov 26, 2008)

I look forward to the updates jbonez.

Daf they don't have any sacks if they are females.  At two and half weeks you should be either seeing pistols or sacks if its male.


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 3, 2008)

Looking really sweet! I wouldn't worry about the yellowing fan leaves this late in flowering, every plant I've ever grown has done that at the end. That being said, I've never grown and auto till last month. I can't wait to see your complete harvest details, and pics...


----------



## manels1111 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well the I chopped the remainder of the plants. Which was 5 and left my seeded one to continue working on seeds.  On the 5 plants I got 6.5 oz's dry very nice bud.  Almost all amber trichs with a few random black trichs mixed in.  Its knock you on your *** ****.  I'm a light weight but my heavy weight friends get knocked on their butt from this stuff.  Its funny all my friend I only see once month or so are all wanting to come hang out now lol   Made some bomb compressed keif hash bars from the leaves and that stuff is the same. I will try to get some pics of the buds in the next couple days.  Busy with some personal stuff to do right now.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 4, 2008)

Pics pics pics pics pics goddammitt  just kiddin...


----------



## st00ner (Dec 4, 2008)

Man... My babies are about 3 weeks away from finishing now. Very excited with your smoke report!


----------



## nycdiesel (Dec 5, 2008)

EXCELLENT JOB!!!! Great Journal - Thanx so much!


How many days from germ to you chopped the last of the fems??

What was your total yield both bud and hash 

How many seeds did you germ (15 or 25?) and how many fems made it threw flowering?

How much floor space did your ladies take up?

If you were going to purchase from someone what do you think an oz is worth?

As far as nutes, lighting, pot size, is there anything you would do different next time?


Don't mean to be a pain, I'm in process of planning almost identical grow in similar conditions.


----------



## manels1111 (Dec 7, 2008)

Pictures are coming I just got back into town.  Going to take pics tomorrow.

First day of seeds sprouting to chop took about 75 days fully amber trichs.

I got about 35 seeds and I only sprinkled pollen on one of my girls very early in flower.  The main cola no seeds.

10 females took up a 4x4 area and were still a little crowded.

Its worth $250 minimum an oz where I'm at but prices cheap here.

The only thing I would do differntly is give them veg nutes at the start of week 3 and keep it going a couple weeks.  My plants were severly N defecient as by two weeks old they were showing pistols so I started my nute regiem for bloom.  They grow to much not to be giving some veg nute between 2 and 4 weeks old.

I probably could have gotten quite a bit more yeild I think had I done that.  Everything else is going to stay the same.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 9, 2009)

very informative and precise...thanks for all the great pics....


----------



## Vegs (Apr 25, 2009)

> No no I'm running 18/6 on my girls since the beginning. I've been following jbonez grow and he is on regular veg to 12/12 flower cycle. I was commenting more on his grow.
> 
> I've really enjoyed this grow so far.



I am starting a LR2 grow for seeds and am thinking about rolling with 18/6 for veg and 16/8 for flower to hopefully maximize my yield with that extra 4 hours of light during flowering.


----------



## manels1111 (Apr 25, 2009)

You will probably loose yield going 16/8 flower with lowryders.  They will flower no matter what light schedule you have them.  18/6 start to finish with lowryder.  If anything you might try 20/4 start to finish but I've always grown 18/6 and my plants get plenty big.


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 25, 2009)

i use 20/4 om my chick.. sooo y no pixx tothis grow? did they not finish?


----------



## manels1111 (Apr 25, 2009)

This grow was my first lowryder grow done this past fall.  I'm real bad about posting after pics to busy smokin laying around lol.


----------

